# Google- Health Tip: Help Control IBS Symptoms - U.S. News & World Report



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Health Tip: Help Control IBS Symptoms**U.S. News & World Report*(HealthDay News) -- *Irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) occurs when the intestines squeeze too hard -- or not hard enough -- as food passes through. *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

